# Jupiter 2 Camp scene.



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My 1/35 Jupiter 2 Camp site Diorama. This scene depicts the Crashed Jupiter 2 getting ready for a dangerous night on a alien planet, Professor Robinson get's ready to activate the Force Field.


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

That's very nice!


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Neat!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Many thanks indeed guys...Here's my favorite shot.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

awesome !............ where did you get the figure from ?


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Really amazing.....LOVE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Sincere thanks guys!


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very evocative of the show itself.


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Fantastic! Nice lighting, too.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Awesome!!! Just needs the robot!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Of all the very cool images you've created of some pretty darn amazing builds, and there have been so many, these have to be the very coolest. Even the color of the hull is perfect. Totally blown away. Words fail. Just... Very Nice Work Indeed!


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice, I like it.

My PL Jupiter 2 has been finished for years waiting for a diorama like this. The rocks, plants, sand and plans are also tucked away in a box.

I've never been able to find any crew or outdoor accessories to go with it. (at a reasonable price)


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Excellent Diorama! It looks as if it was really a scene from the series.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

You really captured the look and feel of those moments when they would shut down for the night (and usually something weird would happen as well. The only difference is that it looks better- not the slab sided studio set but the properly curved hull which make the Jupiter 2 look so good in flight mode. 
Well done !!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Many Thanks Guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow!! Fantastc job!! Congratulations Capitain!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Fantastic model and dio! :thumbsup:


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

SO AWESOME, Mark! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark,
Even though you sent me these images personally a while back, I feel compelled to comment on them here, now having seen this thread. In short, spectacular work, my friend! This is the time of year that evokes the fondest LIS memories for those of us who savor the early first season episodes above all else. You have helped to reinforce those memories and feelings this year with these images of your fantastic work. Keep it going.
Ron G.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Ron Gross said:


> Mark,
> Even though you sent me these images personally a while back, I feel compelled to comment on them here, now having seen this thread. In short, spectacular work, my friend! This is the time of year that evokes the fondest LIS memories for those of us who savor the early first season episodes above all else. You have helped to reinforce those memories and feelings this year with these images of your fantastic work. Keep it going.
> Ron G.


My sentiments exactly, Ron G.! Kudos to Mark Myers! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Love it... Love it....Love it


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Ron Gross said:


> Mark,
> Even though you sent me these images personally a while back, I feel compelled to comment on them here, now having seen this thread. In short, spectacular work, my friend! This is the time of year that evokes the fondest LIS memories for those of us who savor the early first season episodes above all else. You have helped to reinforce those memories and feelings this year with these images of your fantastic work. Keep it going.
> Ron G.


I humbly thank you Sir.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Mark Dorais said:


> Love it... Love it....Love it


Many Thanks Mark!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here she is ready for lift off...


----------

